# A secreat finding sky net



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

WHILE TAKING A DRIVE DOWN AN OLD ROAD NEAR OUR PA HOME WE GOT LOST AND STUMBLED UPON THIS INCREDIBLE INSTALLATION. ITS CALLED SKYNET AND THEY MONITOR AND COMMUNICATE WITH SATELLITES IN SPACE. IT WAS AWESOME TO SEE. NOTICE THE SIZE OF MARILYN IN COMPARISON.


----------



## MATT0404 (Oct 22, 2007)

Another set of interesting shots. The first one is really good.


----------



## 528JD (May 17, 2007)

Nice!
I bet when you left the area, they all disappeared back into the ground!

:thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Very cool! That is an interesting find there...sometimes getting lost can be fun.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Very awesome :thumbup:


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

The terminators are back!!!!!!


----------

